# Fotos apo to e-patent meeting sti stournari

## koukos

http://epatents.hellug.gr/box/st04photos/

http://www.youthcamp.gr/~ktop/e-pats/

http://www.ellak.gr/pub/epatents_event/

http://195.134.100.18/~sbolis/e-patents/

http://peponi.noc.uoa.gr/gallery/e-patents

----------

## Deathwing00

Poli plaka!  :Smile: 

----------

## koukos

egw eimai autos me to 22 sti plati, i me to koukos mprosta  :Wink: 

----------

